# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Κάνει το κλουβί για παραδείσια;

## mairi

γεια σας παιδια!θα ηθελα να μου λυσετε μια απορια!προχτες πηρα 2 πιγκουινακια κ τα εβαλα σε ενα κλουβι που ειχα. το κλουβι ειναι στη διασταση 36(βαθος), 51(μηκος),80(υψος). το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι το κλουβι ειναι απο συρμα με τετραγωνα που το καθε τετραγωνακι ειναι 2,5 εκατοστα.επειδη λοιπον ειναι το κλουβι σχετικα μεγαλο θα ηθελα να βαλω κι αλλα πουλακια μεσα κ σκεφτομουν για παραδεισια.υπαρχει περιπτωση να χωρανε να φυγουν;; ρωταω γιατι ειδα το ενα πιγκουινακι κ εβγαζε το ραμφος του εξω απο το τετραγωνο κ λιγο το κεφαλι θα ελεγα!!

----------


## COMASCO

αν μπορουσες να μας ανεβαζες φωτο θα σου απαντουσαμε με την μια...θελει να μην εχει πολυ αποσταση μεταξυ τους τα σιδερα...εγω προσωπικα περιμενω φωτο για να σου πω σιγουρα..

----------


## mairi

δεν ξερω να βαζω φωτο. ετελικα εκανα κατι ομως.επειδη εκανα προβα κ εβαλα σημερα ενα παραδεισακι κ εφυγε... πηγα κ πηρα συρματινο διχτυ με πολυ μικρες τρυπες κ εντυσα το κλουβι απο εξω.σαν ομορφια το κλουβι δεν μου αρεσει καθολου αλλα δεν ειχα αλλη επιλογη δυστηχως!!

----------


## COMASCO

κριμα...οταν εννοεις εφυγε?το εχασες?θελω να πω το ειχες στο σπιτι μεσα?ή στο μπαλκονι και το εχασες?διαβασε αυτα που γραφω πιο κατω που λεει αναλυτικα τι και πως...αναμενουμε φωτο...Πρωτ' απ' όλα για να απαντήσεις επιλέγεις *"Εξελιγμένη Επεξεργασία"**.

Στη σελίδα που βγαίνει, λίγο πιο χαμηλά, θα δεις "Display the upload form from Photobucket" και ακόμα λίγο πιο κάτω "Upload your images to Imageshack".

To photobucket και το imageshack, είναι 2 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν ιντερνετικά άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών.

Για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες μέσω imageshack:

Εφόσον δεν έχεις γραφτεί σε καμία απο αυτές τις δύο υπηρεσίες, πιο πρακτικό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις το imageshack.

- Πατάς το κουμπάκι "Αναζήτηση" που βρίσκεται κάτω απο τη φράση "Upload your images to imageshack" και επιλέγεις απο τον υπολογιστή σου τη φωτογραφία που θέλεις να ανεβάσεις.

- Αφού επιλέξεις τη φωτογραφία σου πατάς το κουμπάκι "host it".

- Θα σου ανοίξει ένα καινούριο tab με τη φωτογραφία σου ανεβασμένη και κάτι κωδικούς απο κάτω. Απο αυτούς μαυρίζεις αυτόν που λέγεται "Forum thumbnail". Μετά κάνεις επάνω του δεξί κλικ και επιλέγεις "Αντιγραφή".

- Επιστρέφεις στο φόρουμ, πατάς επάνω στο πεδίο που γράφεις το μήνυμα δεξί κλικ, και επιλέγεις "Επικόλληση".



Αν έχεις λογαριασμούς σε κάποια απο αυτές τις υπηρεσίες τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά, γιατί μιά φωτογραφία που την έχεις ανεβάσει απο πριν π.χ. στο photobucket, δεν χρειάζεται να την ξαναανεβάσεις.*

----------

